# Firefox 3.0b2 deutlich schneller oder Googlemail English?



## multimolti (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich hab mir heute mein Googlemail auf englisch umgestellt und 1 Minute danach Firefox 3.0b2 installiert, hatte vorher die Beta 1.
Jetzt auf einmal ist Googlemail so richtig schnell! Früher hat es immer relativ lange gebraucht, im vergleich zu web.de oder GMX oder Freenet oder solchen Läden war es natürlich trotzdem sehr schnell, dank Ajax, aber längst nicht so schnell wie ein Programm auf dem Rechner (Outlook oder Thunderbird).
Aber jetzt hat der gar keine Ladezeiten mehr, es ist einfach alles sofort da!
Liegt das jetzt daran, dass ich googlemai auf englisch umgestellt hab? Die englische Version hat einige andere und vor allem mehr Features, ist also nicht bloß eine Übersetzung sondern schon eine andere Sache.
Oder hat mein Firefox einfach irgendeine supertolle Speedboost Funktion?

Kanns nicht mit dem alten Firefox testen weil ich den nicht mehr drauf habe.


----------

